
What do CEOs discuss at dinner? An insight - vinnyglennon
https://medium.com/@episode1/what-do-ceos-discuss-at-dinner-an-insight-ae2058f1ef0c
======
shishy
I've always wondered what executive coaching lessons are like.

Could someone who has taken advantage of them chime in on what you were hoping
to get out of it, how you made it happen through those sessions, what the
structure of sessions was like, and whether the information you gleaned
through them impacted your decision making afterwards?

I assume they're generally positive experience as I've heard a number of
people speak well about them, but I haven't really had the chance to dig
deeper into what they're like.

